# English Butcher



## Mikey2580 (May 22, 2013)

Does anyone know of an English butcher operating in the Odenwald area, preferably near to Michelstadt?
My toungue is hanging out for a rolled beef roast, but I cant find one anywhere!
Any ideas?


----------

